# how do i reset my ECU?



## mferrulo (Aug 29, 2004)

Is it true that disconnecting the + connection to my battery for 5 mins will reset the ECU?

If not, how do I?

I'm getting a check engine soon light with an oxygen sensor engine code problem, and I just want to be sure it's not the fact that I have been using cheap gas before I replace the O2 sensor.

Mark


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Five minutes is not long enough. Disconnect the battery and leave it overnight.

Lew


----------

